# [Usertest] Aerocool Syclone



## rabensang (18. Januar 2009)

Aerocool Syclone​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Einleitung:*​
 In diesem Testartikel möchte ich euch das Syclone von Aerocool vorstellen, welches mir freundlicherweise von Casking zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
Wenn man an Aerocool denkt, dann fallen einem außergewöhnliche Gehäuse ein, wie das Hi- Tech 7 Pro oder das V-Touch Pro. Die Firma geht ihren eigenwilligen Weg weiter und präsentiert ihren neuen Miditower. 

Caseking stellte mir eine schwarze Version zur Verfügung. Interessenten können unter zwei weiteren Farben wählen, welche sich in Front-Panel-Farbe, Innenraum und Beleuchtung unterscheiden.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​Das Case tritt aggressiv und futuristisch auf und überzeugt mit seiner Einzigartigkeit. Die turbinenartigen Öffnungen bringen eine außergewöhnliche Optik hervor. ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ *Technische Daten:*​ 

Case Typ: 
- Midi Tower 


Material:
- SECC 0,6mm


Motherboard:
- ATX,µATX​

Ausmaße:
- 430(H)x200(B)x440(T)​

Einschübe:
- 4x 5,25“ extern

  - 2x Floppy extern​ 
- 5x HDD intern​ 

Expansion Slots:
- 7​

I/O Panel:
- 2xUSB, Mic, Kopfhörer, e-SATA​

Fans:
 - 1x 120mm (Rear)​
- 1x 140mm LED (Side)​ 
- 1x 120mm (Front) – optional​ 




*Lieferumfang/Details:*


Caseking liefert das Gehäuse in einem gut gepackten, gepolsterten und neutralen Karton. Einzig das Klebeband lässt Inhalt und Herkunft erahnen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die eigentliche Verpackung zeigt sich in einer Mischung aus den Aerocool-Logo Farben und schlichtem Schwarz. Auf Vorder- und Rückseite des Kartons zeigen sich alle Varianten des Gehäuses. Links und Rechts sind Produktbilder und Feature Beschreibungen in unterschiedlichen Sprachen gegenwärtig. Ebenso ziert der Gehäusename jede Seite. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Beim Transport wird der Schutz durch Styroporpuffer gewährleistet und bietet dem Gehäuse genug Abstand zur Kartonwand, falls diese beschädigt werden sollte. Das Syclone ist zum weiteren Schutz in Folie eingepackt und empfindliche Teile, wie Front und Seitenfenster mit Schutzfolie beklebt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Lieferumfang ist relativ unspektakulär und besteht, wie bei den meisten Herstellern, aus Standart-Zubehör. Dazu gehören Bedienungs- bzw. Montageanleitung, Festplatten-, Floppy-, Laufwerkhalterung, Montageschrauben, ATX Blende und natütlich das Case. Im Montageschraubenset befinden sich Papierunterlegscheiben für die Mainboardmontage, Laufwerks- und Festplattenhalterungen. Die Halterungen ermöglichen einen werkzeugfreien Einbau und machen diesen dadurch einfacher.Zusätzlich hat man die Möglichkeit, einen Mini Speaker zu verwenden.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Optik / Verarbeitung:*


Das Syclone ist sehr offensiv, aggressiv und futuristisch designt, erinnert stark an ein Raumschiff und wird, von der Firma selbst, als Space Cruiser bezeichnet. Optisch ist dieses Case ein Hit und wird Moddern, wie Normal-Usern mit Hang zum außergewöhnlichem gleich gut gefallen.​​ Aerocool setzt beim Material des Korpus auf Stahl. Die Front ist komplett aus Kunststoff gefertigt aber wirkt trotzdem nicht billig. Das Syclone bietet in Bezug auf die Verarbeitung kaum Kritikpunkte.


*Außen:*

Äußerlich wirkt die Verarbeitung sauber, ordentlich und der Aufbau stabil. Hier gibt es auch fast nichts zu bemängeln, außer den etwas zu dünn geratenen Seitenwänden. Die Plastikfront ist akkurat verarbeitet und bietet keinen Anlass zur Unzufriedenheit. Die im Seitenteil befindliche Plexiglasscheibe ist genau so qualitativ wie der Rest. Zwei in der Front, nicht sichtbare Magneten, halten die Tür geschlossen. Der I/O Panel, samt Powerknopf, seinen 2x USB-, E-SATA-, MIC Anschlüssen ist sauber in den Deckel der Front eingelassen und dadurch sehr gut erreich- bzw. bedienbar. Nur der Resetknopf wirkt im unteren Teil der Laufwerksschächte, hinter der Tür, etwas deplatziert. Power und Reset Knopf machen einen soliden Eindruck und lassen sich gut auslösen. Gegen ungewolltes verrutschen des Gehäuses sorgen die gummierten Füße, welche das Syclone stabil platzieren. Die vier „Turbinen“ bieten, mit ihren blauen LED´s, eine unvergleichbare Optik. Ein weiteres Highlight ist die blaue Power LED, welche beim Festplattenzugriff mit einem hellen Rot gemischt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Innen:*​
Im Innenraum herrscht Dunkelheit. Um aus dem tristen Grau herauszufallen, hat Aerocool diesen schwarz lackiert. Es findet sich keine Stelle, die keine Farbe abbekommen hat. Festplatten lassen sich einfach seitlich, in einen der 5 Plätze, mit Hilfe der mitgelieferten Einbauschienen einsetzten. Nach dem ansetzen der Schienen an die Festplatte, werden sie mit einer Schraube fixiert. Bei den 5,25“ und Floppylaufwerken funktioniert das ganze, dank Klemmhalterungen, ganz werkzeugfrei. Einfach Laufwerk einsetzen, links und rechts fixieren – fertig. Das Syclone bietet vier 5,25“ und 2 Floppyfächer. Scharfe Kanten lassen sich im Inneren so gut wie gar nicht finden. Die meisten sind umgebördelt oder entgratet. Vor dem Festplattenkäfig lässt sich ein 120mm Lüfter einbauen und fördert damit den Luftstrom im Gehäuse. Front und Hecklüfterplatz lassen sich, dank vorhandenen Bohrungen auch mit kleineren Lüftern ausstatten. Der Mainboardeinbau wird durch die gekennzeichneten Bohrungen vereinfacht. Welche davon, für welches Format genutzt werden müssen, zeigt eine eingravierte Beschreibung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Einbau: *​
Mit kleinen Problemen lies sich doch alles relativ einfach einbauen. Angefangen habe ich mit dem 680I LT SLI Board von XFX. Da dieses ein ATX Board ist, zeigt es schön die Größe des Syclone. Der Einbau war einfach und unkompliziert. Beim entfernen der Seitenteile mussten auf jeder Seite lediglich 2 Thumbsrews entfernt werden. Alle Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben liegen bei und die Bohrungen für die Befestigungen passen perfekt. Die Festplatten lassen sich mit den Einbauschienen einfach und bequem einbauen und der DVD Brenner, dank Fixierungen, schnell und mühelos befestigen. Leider kann ich die 2 Abgewinkelten SATA Steckplätze am Board nicht nutzen, da der Abstand zum Festplattenkäfig zu gering ist und dadurch das Kabel stark geknickt würde. Meine GTX 260 konnte ich gar nicht verbauen, da die maximale Einbaulänge knapp 27 cm beträgt. Daher habe ich meine 9600GSO eingesetzt. Für diesen Schritt benötigt man jedoch einen Schraubenzieher. Hier hätte Aerocool sein werkzeugloses Design fortführen können. Beim CPU Kühler wieder ein Platzproblem. Um diesen zu montieren, musste der 140mm Lüfter am Seitenteil weichen. Dafür bastelte ich einen 120mm Lüfter von Scythe in die Front, um den Luftstrom im Gehäuse zu gewährleisten. Das Netzteil hatte zu allen Seiten noch Platz, war am schnellsten eingebaut und die Kabel wurden in den freien 5,25“ Plätzen verstaut. (Wenn auch etwas unordentlich) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Betrieb:*​

Beim Syclone kann man es kaum erwarten, es in Action zu sehen. Man freut sich die ganze Zeit auf den Augenblick des ersten Starts. Wenn es dann soweit ist wird man nicht enttäuscht. Das Triebwerk des Sternenkreuzers läuft und erscheint in blauem Licht. Hinzu kommt das summende Geräusch der Lüfter. Diese sind sehr laufruhig und nicht störend laut. Die Temperaturen können sich sehen lassen. Die CPU wird unter dem Zerotherm FZ 120 bei Last gerade mal 51 Grad warm und die Grafikkarte im Idle 38°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Fazit:*​

Aerocool hat mit dem Syclone einen Eyecatcher im Portfolio, das optisch seines gleichen sucht. Das Gehäuse ist für Leute, wie Modder oder LAN-Gänger entworfen, die auffallen wollen. Aber auch der Normal User soll sein Heim damit aufpeppen. Doch einige Verarbeitungs- und Layoutmängel bringen dem Syclone Minuspunkte ein. Vor allem die Tatsache, dass keine High End Grafikkarten, wie die GTX 260 verbaut werden können und das dünne Blech der Seitenwände. Positiv jedoch sind der schwarze Innenraum, die teils werkzeuglose Montage und das I/O Panel mit E-SATA Anschluss.​ 

Insgesamt ist das Syclone ein gelungenes Gehäuse, das sich von den Mitbewerbern optisch abhebt. Doch der Preis ist etwas hoch angesetzt.​


 Das Case ist für ca. 80€ bei Caseking verfügbar.



Nochmals vielen Dank an *Caseking* für die Bereitstellung und die extrem schnelle Lieferung.


(Bitte seid nicht so streng. Das war mein erstes Review in diesem Forum)​


----------



## rabensang (18. Januar 2009)

Pic Dump 1


----------



## rabensang (18. Januar 2009)

Pic Dump 2


----------



## rabensang (18. Januar 2009)

Pic Dump 3


----------



## Uziflator (18. Januar 2009)

Haste Super gemacht den Lesertest!

Komisch wenn ich Gehäuse bestelle bekomme ich immer nur einen Karton,den Originalen vom Case.


mfg

Ps: Da hätte jemand *jetztaber* besser aufpassen sollen!

Is nich schlimm


----------



## rabensang (18. Januar 2009)

Danke

()


----------



## xxMasterxx (18. Januar 2009)

Ja find ich auch hast super gemacht.


----------



## OC-Noob (18. Januar 2009)

ja das stimmt Super gemacht das Gehäuse selber währe jetzt nicht direckt mein fall aber damit kann man viel anstellen würde ich mal sagen.

mir würde da gleich ein Mod einfallen ^^


----------



## BMW M-Power (19. Januar 2009)

Ich finde auch, dass es ein Super Lesertest ist.
Er ist Sehr Übersichtlich, und genug infos sind auch enthalten.

Was mir nicht so Gefällt, ist das Gehäuse selbst. Das ist mir zu überdemensoniert... errinert mich i.wie an Raumschiff Enterprise


----------



## killer89 (19. Januar 2009)

Super gemacht, da muss ich den anderen zustimmen, auch die Fotos sind gut und nicht verwackelt oder so 

Ich würd auch gern mal n Lesertest machen... wie kommt man an sowas ran? ^^ Kannst mir ja vllt ne PN schreiben 

MfG


----------



## DanielX (19. Januar 2009)

So dafür einen Fleißstern von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöner und gut geschreibener Test.

MfG DanielX


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (20. Januar 2009)

Ich bewundere immer die leute die so eine Muße haben zich Bilder zu machen und nen größeren Text dazu zu schreiben.

 Top!


----------



## Der Dudelsack (20. Januar 2009)

Das Gehäuse ist mal was anderes.
Aber gefällt mir


----------



## Juano (20. Januar 2009)

Guter Test!
Sieht sehr geil aus, nur passt es mit den 4 Ausbuchtungen nicht so gut in meine Pc Halterung...


----------



## XstarTT (20. Januar 2009)

Sehr schöner Test! Vom feinsten 
und echt klasse Fotos! Schick schick

weiter so ^^


----------



## rabensang (20. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Blumen. Ich werde versuchen, mehr Tests zu machen.

Was würde euch so in der Richtung Case oder Lukü interresieren...


----------



## BeerIsGood (21. Januar 2009)

Mir ist das Case auch schon ins Auge gefallen, tolle Optik auf jeden Fall. Was mich gewundert hat ist, dass das Fenster auf Caseking viel kleiner aussah als auf deinen Bildern...
Den Report hast du wirklich gut gemacht, nicht zu viel Text und schön viele Bilder


----------



## feivel (23. Januar 2009)

ich persönlich find das gehäuse ja eher häßlich als hübsch.....kaufen würd ich das nicht


----------



## boolands (27. Januar 2009)

Kompliment! Schön gemachter/verfasster Test!

Obwohl ich es mir nie kaufen würde.. Irgendwie,denke ich 'mal,bin ich aus dem Alter 'raus.. (Aber BITTE NICHT FALSCH VERSTEHEN! )


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Januar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass es ein Super Lesertest ist.
> Er ist Sehr Übersichtlich, und genug infos sind auch enthalten.
> 
> Was mir nicht so Gefällt, ist das Gehäuse selbst. Das ist mir zu überdemensoniert... errinert mich i.wie an Raumschiff Enterprise



Da geht es mir auch so! Mir gefällt mein Lian Li V2010B.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Januar 2009)

-bitte loeschen-


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Januar 2009)

*It moves its body like a cyclone
 makes me wanna look at it all night long
 ...dumdidu...*

Schoenes Review, und sehr schoenes Case. 
Haben die Jungs mal wieder ordentlich ihre Kreativitaet spielen lassen - allerdings erinnert es mich entfernt an Alienware.


----------



## rabensang (30. Januar 2009)

Alienware kopiert doch von Aerocool


----------



## Shibi (30. Januar 2009)

Guter Test. 
Das Gehäuse gefällt mir Optisch recht gut, wobei es mir ein bisschen zuviel Plastik ist. Aber die Probleme mit der Grafikkarte machen das Gehäuse wohl für viele User untauglich, da vermutlich viele eine lange Grafikkarte besitzen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## rabensang (6. Februar 2009)

So kleiner Nachtrag:

Die neue Generation der GTX 260 passt nun doch ins gehäuse. Sofern sie in 55nm hergestellt wurde. 
Meine XFX GTx260 BE passt mit 28cm nicht rein, jedoch die neuen mit gerade mal 25-26 cm.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Februar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> So kleiner Nachtrag:
> 
> Die neue Generation der GTX 260 passt nun doch ins gehäuse. Sofern sie in 55nm hergestellt wurde.
> Meine XFX GTx260 BE passt mit 28cm nicht rein, jedoch die neuen mit gerade mal 25-26 cm.



Das ist gut aergerlich..


----------



## Nikwalter (8. Februar 2009)

Sicher das sie nicht passt?? mein system würde ich zu gern da rein tun!!!


----------



## rabensang (8. Februar 2009)

Also die maximale einbaulänge für grakas ist 27 max 27,5cm. Meine GTX 260 Black edition passt nicht, da die 28cm lang ist. Neue 55nm GTX260 passen. 

Was hast du für eine?


----------



## masterofmodding (3. März 2009)

moin ich würd nochmal gern den punkt auf greifen wo du gesagt hast dass du den 120 mm lüfter an der seite ausgebaut hast da der cpu cooler zu gross ist so ich hab mir jezt überlegt des case zu bestellen des ist echt geil aber ich hab so ungefähr des selbe problem ich hab den coolermaster sphere der is aber echt hammer den würd ich gern behalten... den lüfter aber auch der sphere is ca 13 cm un n paar zerquetschte hoch so jez zu meiner frage könntest du mal nachmessen ob ich da noch platz hab
dank dir schonmal


----------



## rabensang (3. März 2009)

Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass der Coolermaster Hyper TX mit 13,6 cm rein passt, ohne den Seitenlüfter zu entfernen. Also ich denke der Kühler passt rein.


----------



## masterofmodding (4. März 2009)

ok alles klar dank dir dann mach ich mich mal gleich ans bestellen


----------



## rabensang (4. März 2009)

Hoffe es hilft dir...


----------



## Jami (16. März 2009)

Erstmal: Sehr Guter Usertest! Hab den jetzt schon 5x gelesen 
Das Teil sieht echt klasse aus, auf der Cebit standen alle Versionen davon rum, das Teil rockt einfach nur aumen:
Leider kein Fulltower


----------



## rabensang (16. März 2009)

WOw 5x. Respekt.

Vielleicht bringt Aerocool noch ne Big Version raus.


----------



## Jami (16. März 2009)

Wär geil... Ich bezweifle dass in das Syclone so ne vernpnftige WaKü reinpasst. JEdenfalls wenn man SLI dring hat, oder CrossFire


----------



## rabensang (16. März 2009)

Also es könnte eventuell gehen, wenn AGB und Radiator ausgelagert sind. 

Aber es wird viel Bastelarbeit.


----------



## Ryu-Jin (28. Mai 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Also die maximale einbaulänge für grakas ist 27 max 27,5cm. Meine GTX 260 Black edition passt nicht, da die 28cm lang ist. Neue 55nm GTX260 passen.
> 
> Was hast du für eine?



Hallo

muss mich mal einklinken - will mir da ein asus rampage ii gene mit i7 und
dem neuen prolimatech megahalem kühler reinpacken - der kühler allein
ist schon 13 cm hoch....

ausserdem plan ich ne palit gtx285 2gb reinzupacken
des sind die maße... Abmessungen (BxHxT) 		 		 			 				 					
					104 mm x 40 mm x 269 mm
dürfte ja also passen oder? blos des mb + kühler macht mir angst...
passt die combo rein


----------



## rabensang (28. Mai 2009)

Nimm lieber ein anderes Gehäuse. Etwa das Haf Mini oder ähnliches. Das Syclone ist für solche Komponenten doch etwas klein.


----------



## Ryu-Jin (29. Mai 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Nimm lieber ein anderes Gehäuse. Etwa das Haf Mini oder ähnliches. Das Syclone ist für solche Komponenten doch etwas klein.


 
hm - schade eigentllich des Teil schaut so gut aus = )

in der beschreibung steht ja das es 20cm breit ist - blos
der durchsichtige lüfter wird wahrscheinlich mit dem megahalem kollidieren
oder?

ich guck mir des gepostete mal an - danke


----------



## S4pphir3 (9. Juni 2009)

Hey Jungs un Mädels..

also ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das Aerocool Syclone Gehäuse zu holen..nur weis ich net genau ob meine ganzen sachen da reinpassen xD..

Könntet ihr mir da vllt weiterhelfen?..

Also ich hab en Gigabyte ep45-ds3 board...ne 8800 gts (wird aber wahrscheinlich bald durch ne 275 gtx ersetzt)..nen arctic cooler freezer pro 7 cpu kühler ..un joa..des müsste eig alles sein was so viel platz nimmt..

hab zwar noch ne x-fi soundkarte..aber wenn es board drinne is..passt des ja eh drauf..oder?

wäre echt toll wenn mir jemand sagen würde ob meine komponenten da rein passen..oder ob es echt eng wird..

achso..falls mir dabei noch einer weiterhelfen kann..ich würd mir gern en sound modul für die lichter kaufen..nur..weis ich net woher ich eins kriegen soll?..weis jemand weiter? xD

Mfg
S4pphir3
*
*

*
*


----------



## rabensang (10. Juni 2009)

Das Syclone lässt Grakas bis maximal 27,5 cm zu. Weniger ist besser. Für den Preis kannst du dich auch nach was besserem umsehen.


----------



## S4pphir3 (10. Juni 2009)

Okay..un was heist für dich was besseres?...Vorschläge? ^^

Aber ..wenn ich mich doch für das hier entscheiden würde..würde mein board etc reinpassen?


----------



## rabensang (10. Juni 2009)

ja reinpassen würds, nur der Platz ist halt sehr beschränkt.

MFG


----------



## S4pphir3 (11. Juni 2009)

hmm..ich glaub dann werde ich wohl auf dieses case zurückgreifen ..

wird schon passen xD..

nur eine frage hätte ich da noch..
kann mir jemand vllt sagen..ob ich an die lichter die vorne sind...also diese "Turbinen-Lichter" ^^..an ein soundmodul angeschlossen werden können?..


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. Juni 2009)

Klasse Test ^^ ich hab mir mal dein Profil reingezogen und viiiiiiiiiiiiele Tests angeschaut ^^ du machst das echt klasse, weiter so


----------



## rabensang (11. Juni 2009)

Danke


----------



## Selle (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
wollte mir das Gehäuse auch kaufen.Allerdings sind mir Zweifel aufgekommen als es um die Grafikkarte ging.Ich wollte mir auch die 260gtx holen..könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob das da rein passt?
mainbord:Asus P5Q SE2
kühler:scythe mugen 2
grafikkarte:eig. gtx 260..

währe gut wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet weil ich bin echt am rätseln..


----------

